# Hamm 2008



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi everyone i found this on some reptile site and thought it may help those who are looking to go to hamm like me this will be my first year and i cant wait well this is the info i found:



BOOK EARLY DONT MISS OUT ! MARCH 2008 
book before xmas 
in march hamm is staging another reptile show, it is becoming the leading show in the world (perhaps now bigger than daytona) 
pick up .....march/08 by luxury coach 

north west£70 ..... 
birmingham £68....... 
kent £66 

amphibians / snakes / dwa room / arachnids / and most of all the leading people in the herps business today. 

prices at the show are way below the price of uk dealers/breeders 
i.e bearded dragons for less than 10 euros direct from the breeder 

snow corns for 15 euros 

leos for around 5 euros 

pied ball pythons for 1200 euros 

hermanns for 40 euros with papers 

so if your into reptiles this is the show for you 

please contact me for more info please send a mobile number 07835787091

Contactwilliam rooneyTel07835787091CitywiganCountyLancashireWeb Sitehttp://kent.gumtree.com/kent/06/14481706.html


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

me and my dad have called them 7 times but they have not pciked up or replied to our messages.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

rob-stl-07 said:


> me and my dad have called them 7 times but they have not pciked up or replied to our messages.


Sent you confirmation earlier, did you get it


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

o rite was that you? thats fine then i thought it was sum1 else. yh you replied to me.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

rob-stl-07 said:


> o rite was that you? thats fine then i thought it was sum1 else. yh you replied to me.


Yeah, you are all booked and your seats are confirmed on the northern coach Getting fairly booked up already


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

so me and my dad are definately going? how do you know who i was?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The prices on that advert are just outright misleading and incorrect to be honest. Maybe if you're buying bulk or you get a deal right at the end of the day you might pick things up for those prices but it's by no means an average estimation of what you'll pay.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

rob-stl-07 said:


> so me and my dad are definately going? how do you know who i was?


 
Rob_ and Cheshire


----------



## welshchaz (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hamm show*

I have never been to hamm before but i have heard alot about it and my girlfriend and I are planning to go to the march show. We have heard alot about the prices being really low and have seen example prices on afew websites but they just seem impossibly low. Could anyone give us an idea of prices that we could expect to see at the show? any help would be much apreciated,
Welshchaz


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

are there any coachs goign from east anglia / cambridgeshire?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Please note, that first post IS NOTHING to do with the coach steve and I arrange.

We dont give false info regarding prices, we do give full details before you pay, and we do get there !

Currently we have pick up points near manchester and ashford in kent. If anyone knows a good place arount the bottom of the M1 where cars can be left, please do let us know as we are always looking to better our trips.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Athravan said:


> The prices on that advert are just outright misleading and incorrect to be honest. Maybe if you're buying bulk or you get a deal right at the end of the day you might pick things up for those prices but it's by no means an average estimation of what you'll pay.


 
Totally agre very misleading


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

*sorry everyone*

IAM sorry to everyone for posting you all this as i thought it may help as someone was looking for info on hamm, so i and thought it would be useful but after reading the replys to this thread and trying to contact them myself without any joy so now iam still looking for a ticket just my luck i get all excited about going to hamm for the first time oh well you live and learn once again sorry to everyone.:banghead:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

deano1230 said:


> IAM sorry to everyone for posting you all this as i thought it may help as someone was looking for info on hamm, so i and thought it would be useful but after reading the replys to this thread and trying to contact them myself without any joy so now iam still looking for a ticket just my luck i get all excited about going to hamm for the first time oh well you live and learn once again sorry to everyone.:banghead:


No need to apologise, where did you say you lived


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi there i live in greenhithe,kent.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

You are only 35 miles from the ashford pick up point


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

deano1230 said:


> IAM sorry to everyone for posting you all this as i thought it may help as someone was looking for info on hamm, so i and thought it would be useful but after reading the replys to this thread and trying to contact them myself without any joy so now iam still looking for a ticket just my luck i get all excited about going to hamm for the first time oh well you live and learn once again sorry to everyone.:banghead:


Hi deano

Like steve said, no need to appologise, I can understand how dissapointing it can be...

But , since its almost christmas, how about santa tells you about a coach that is not make belive, that really does leave from Ashford and take you all the way to Hamm and back.

And the best bit, is your already talking to the guys who arrange it !!

:lol2::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Hi deano
> 
> Like steve said, no need to appologise, I can understand how dissapointing it can be...
> 
> ...


I hope santa brings me lots of Euro's..................:mf_dribble:

dont forget to keep me 3 seats............:no1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I hope santa brings me lots of Euro's..................:mf_dribble:
> 
> dont forget to keep me 3 seats............:no1:


Already reserved


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

is anyone organising trips to other shows not just hamm? There's plenty of shows in holland this year which would cost less to get to as its half the distance than what it is to hamm.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

gecko-kus said:


> is anyone organising trips to other shows not just hamm? There's plenty of shows in holland this year which would cost less to get to as its half the distance than what it is to hamm.


I think the tarantula barn coach is going to other shows and their website will be up in the new year 

I go to Houten & Hamm and Hamm is only 2 hours longer in the car from Houten with the route I take so I guess it depends which way you go.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I think the tarantula barn coach is going to other shows and their website will be up in the new year
> 
> I go to Houten & Hamm and Hamm is only 2 hours longer in the car from Houten with the route I take so I guess it depends which way you go.


usually it's 3 hours from the tunnel to houten and 6 from tunnel to hamm but it does depend on traffic and of course how fast your pre-pared to go on the auto-ban (not sure how to spell that lol)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I go via Hook of Holland and it's 1 hour for Houten and 3 for Hamm


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I go via Hook of Holland and it's 1 hour for Houten and 3 for Hamm


ah the long ferry ride... that's never going to happen as markus gets VERY sea sick!!! he even doesn't feel all that well on the tunnel because of the rocking, so it's tunnel only I'm affraid.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thaeres only 85 miles differance in hamm and houten, so about 1 1/2 hours by coach


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

wow it seems to take us a lot longer!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

dont forget, the bulk of the cost is not the fuel for those extra miles. 

In our case, there is not that much difference in the costings, coach still comes from manchester, still has two drivers, still goes on the same train.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

OK i have ordered 2 seats for the trip but as its the first time i have been what do i need to take with me?

as in carrying stuff back(been told by other half not to buy anything just look,* YEAH RIGHT*)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> OK i have ordered 2 seats for the trip but as its the first time i have been what do i need to take with me?
> 
> as in carrying stuff back(been told by other half not to buy anything just look,* YEAH RIGHT*)


 
Just in case you do buy something, you can buy polyboxes out there for €5 heat pads are about €1


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

nice 1 cheers steve thats me sorted then,

jon


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey, jsut wondering, is theyre anymore seats available? where are the pickup points etc? im in telford west mids, is theyre any nearby?

cheers, nelson.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Nelson77321 said:


> hey, jsut wondering, is theyre anymore seats available? where are the pickup points etc? im in telford west mids, is theyre any nearby?
> 
> cheers, nelson.


 
pick ups are manchester and ashford


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

plenty of space and the possibility of a secon coach if needed. Full details coming real soon !


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know any coach journies to hamm picking up in the london area?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Herpinfested said:


> anyone know any coach journies to hamm picking up in the london area?


do you drive


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

as for prices you can get normal leos for 5euro hermanns with papers for around £40 but these will be from slovenia and beardies for around £10 but then again ive seen baby beardies in the uk for £10 and leos for £10 and hermanns for £40 but you pay for what you get!
wish you had a pick up point closer to wales!
tunnel to hamm is about 4 hours by car and houten from calais port is a little quicker but no difference really!


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> pick ups are manchester and ashford


anymore dtails on that? pm me with prics etc? and the date an time it sets off etc.

i cnt wait to go, started savin up for it already


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Full details will be released on our new website in the next week or so.

Dont worry, theres plenty of space and we have the option on a second coach as well.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> do you drive


lol no thats why i was hoping one was picking up close to me


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

maybe a totally thick question but how much stuff can you bring back on the coach? not that i'm going to go mad but i'm unsure about the legal side of bringin reps back into the UK.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

provided you get the right paperwork if anything you buy requires any you will be ok, depends really what you are going to buy


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

deffo want some hermanns and maybe some snake's


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hermans will need article 10 cirts, which the seller will give you, let me know what snakes in paticular and ill see what yu need


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> The prices on that advert are just outright misleading and incorrect to be honest. Maybe if you're buying bulk or you get a deal right at the end of the day you might pick things up for those prices but it's by no means an average estimation of what you'll pay.


i've been a few times, i have never seen any of those prices.
i havent read passed the 1st page, but i'd be happy to remove the ad on that bases.. its just false advertising


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

boom big nige has laid the law down!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i've been a few times, i have never seen any of those prices.
> i havent read passed the 1st page, but i'd be happy to remove the ad on that bases.. its just false advertising


Nige, i had a few peeps say they cant get any info from him with out paying, and more saying they keep try to contact him but never get a reply. of course, could be a reason for that.

Never saw another english coach in the car park in dec either, yet this coach was supposedly sold out.

Dont wana put a downer on anyone, but theres been enough lost money via scams and problems this year already.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

So whats the average prices there??

i mean for like tort's and snakes.

cos i am after a pair of hermanns and maybe a pair or trio of egg
eating snakes, trio of milk snakes and trio of sand boa's.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> So whats the average prices there??
> 
> i mean for like tort's and snakes.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the snakes but hermans go for 35 quid upwards with cirts, i am sure some one will know about the snakes


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

if there only £35,

I'M SOOO GETTING SOME:mf_dribble:
sod the snakes, 

sorry bri(the keeper) forgot:bash: yeah i will be gettin snakes,

i Cant wait its drivin me :crazy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> if there only £35,
> 
> I'M SOOO GETTING SOME:mf_dribble:
> sod the snakes,
> ...


I know someone who went last year who bought 30 and haggled the seller down to 28 quid, but on average a good guide is 35 - 50


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think i saw geckos and snow corns for about 20e.. yes that is really cheap, but often its cheap for a reason.., and besides, its still not under 10e now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

is it possible to ask others to collect / look for somthing for us?... or is that not aloud?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> is it possible to ask others to collect / look for somthing for us?... or is that not aloud?


On our coach we dont mind as long as it dont take the micky, theres only so much space available and priority must go to paying customers.

A few animals in someones poly box is fine as long as they take responsibility for them.

Commercial activity in large numbers is not permitted, and if any payment is made, invalidates any insurances, will NOT be covered by our SVS transport licence, and may render the carrier liable to vat and tax liabilites.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no no nothgin huge hehe.. its just graham is after a uroplatus an dcannto find one here at all.. but we cannot afford for btoh of us to go to get just one lizard..

thank you for your fast reply!1



purejurrasic said:


> On our coach we dont mind as long as it dont take the micky, theres only so much space available and priority must go to paying customers.
> 
> A few animals in someones poly box is fine as long as they take responsibility for them.
> 
> Commercial activity in large numbers is not permitted, and if any payment is made, invalidates any insurances, will NOT be covered by our SVS transport licence, and may render the carrier liable to vat and tax liabilites.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> On our coach we dont mind as long as it dont take the micky, theres only so much space available and priority must go to paying customers.
> 
> A few animals in someones poly box is fine as long as they take responsibility for them.
> 
> Commercial activity in large numbers is not permitted, and if any payment is made, invalidates any insurances, will NOT be covered by our SVS transport licence, and may render the carrier liable to vat and tax liabilites.


so how much is aloud to be brung back on the coach, only askin cos there's me an a mate going with you an we are both wantin to get a few(8 or so) snakes each to start a breedin project once there old enough, plus i want some tort's

jon


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> so how much is aloud to be brung back on the coach, only askin cos there's me an a mate going with you an we are both wantin to get a few(8 or so) snakes each to start a breedin project once there old enough, plus i want some tort's
> 
> jon


 
Provided what you bring back is yours we dont mind what you bring back, but you wil have to give us a list for the insurance and in case customs ask


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

you can bring whatever you can fit in your polybox really, as long as its not illegal obviously


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

On the coach trips, are you limited to a single polybox?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Think i had better make this a bit clearer

We dont restrict anyone provided..

You are not being paid for bringing back for other people

We had space problems in december cos someone bought back a huge amount for a uk dealer who couldnt go, had we have known when we loaded up the stock would have been left in Germany.

This is a hobbyist trip and is not for commercial reasons and we will not risk other passengers stock or put them in a position that makes them liable for paying VAT on their livestock just because someone wants to save the cost of a ticket.

Be sensible and if you are bringing the odd thing in for someone else dont charge them for doing it. 

If anyone is unsure PM me,


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi all i cant wait this is the best x mas present ever (from my wife)and she is letting me get some snakes and a tort well if i can get a leopard tort thanks


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

was just gonna ask, i wanted to bring back 6 pythons and 2 - 3 corn, will theyre be enough room for this?

cheers, nelson.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Nelson77321 said:


> was just gonna ask, i wanted to bring back 6 pythons and 2 - 3 corn, will theyre be enough room for this?
> 
> cheers, nelson.


 
Theres room for 70 suitcases so plenty of room


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

thats ok then, me and my girlfriend will send in our forms now, cnt remember, but when do u want the money for the coach?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we have managed to finally find a breeder of what we want - now we need someone to collect - anyone?... diablo?... purejarassic?...anyone ?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

nah, us friends stick together !

:lol2:

Best bet is to hold in for while, its early days et and you may find some one much closer to you, otherwise it means a trip down here to pick it up


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> we have managed to finally find a breeder of what we want - now we need someone to collect - anyone?... diablo?... purejarassic?...anyone ?


I'll probably be offering transport (for a small fee) closer to the time for people who can pick up along the northern half of the M25 or along the M4 which is my route back, as alas, although I'd like to go by the coach (much easier!) as a commercial buyer I can't... especially as I come back with about 7 suitcase sizes of reptiles and have to declare VAT on a number of them 

Still seems pretty early to be worrying about it though, you might find someone local closer to the time


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'll probably be offering transport (for a small fee) closer to the time for people who can pick up along the northern half of the M25 or along the M4 which is my route back, as alas, although I'd like to go by the coach (much easier!) as a commercial buyer I can't... especially as I come back with about 7 suitcase sizes of reptiles and have to declare VAT on a number of them
> 
> Still seems pretty early to be worrying about it though, you might find someone local closer to the time







purejurrasic said:


> nah, us friends stick together !
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Best bet is to hold in for while, its early days et and you may find some one much closer to you, otherwise it means a trip down here to pick it up





thing is.. graham has foudn abreeder with only 3 - 4 left of the lizards.
very hard to find and dont wanna loose them!!! 

we woudlnt mind travellign to / from any where in englan d- just wouldnt wanan go to scotland .. .irland lol etc etc ..


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thing is.. graham has foudn abreeder with only 3 - 4 left of the lizards.
> very hard to find and dont wanna loose them!!!
> 
> we woudlnt mind travellign to / from any where in englan d- just wouldnt wanan go to scotland .. .irland lol etc etc ..


i would maybe consider doing it for you, the thing id be worried about is them keeling over mid trip or somethin like that, id feel like iwas responsible etc, so if we can sort somethin out, i would consider doing it for you, im in telford west mids, not sure how far away it is tbh!

cheers, nelson.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> thing is.. graham has foudn abreeder with only 3 - 4 left of the lizards.
> very hard to find and dont wanna loose them!!!
> 
> we woudlnt mind travellign to / from any where in englan d- just wouldnt wanan go to scotland .. .irland lol etc etc ..


Well I don't think you will have a huge problem finding someone if you can travel, if the lizards are rare and low availability I would just go ahead and reserve them - there are always people going to Hamm willing to do someone a favour, and there are plenty of people who are willing to do it for a fee so you shouldn't be stuck as long as you're willing to travel to collect it from the person


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank y..


so shall i resevr them..


you and a few others say they coudl do it..


woulndt mind meeting half way ro somthing..



just want osme one who cares and is responsible !!! lol 


grahams dream reptile !




Athravan said:


> Well I don't think you will have a huge problem finding someone if you can travel, if the lizards are rare and low availability I would just go ahead and reserve them - there are always people going to Hamm willing to do someone a favour, and there are plenty of people who are willing to do it for a fee so you shouldn't be stuck as long as you're willing to travel to collect it from the person


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, freeky, no worries, one way or another we can get them back for you.

Steve and I would be happy to pick em up, at no fee, but you would have to accept responibility for any mishap on the way back (if not covered on insurance) and collecting them from brighton.

Of course if theres some one closer, even better.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you - you meany!!! lol

graham is sorting it out now..

dont know how it'll work though..


and i trust you with them!!!!!!

just keep remebering - oneoffs rare expensive and grahams dream reptile!!!

and you'll be fine!



purejurrasic said:


> lol, freeky, no worries, one way or another we can get them back for you.
> 
> Steve and I would be happy to pick em up, at no fee, but you would have to accept responibility for any mishap on the way back (if not covered on insurance) and collecting them from brighton.
> 
> Of course if theres some one closer, even better.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you - you meany!!! lol
> 
> graham is sorting it out now..
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

err...

is that better than going to brighton?


have no idea.. grahaam is the car man !!! lol




tarantulabarn said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > thank you - you meany!!! lol
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> err...
> 
> is that better than going to brighton?
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

would liek them ASAP yup!!


well if they are closer thats better..


does the coach go straight to brighton after the tunnel crossing?..


or are their drop off points up the uk?




tarantulabarn said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > err...
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> would liek them ASAP yup!!
> 
> 
> well if they are closer thats better..
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ahh ok thats cool

ok then ill go for ashford i gues..



grahams family lives down there so could make a day out of it 


thank you!!!!!!!!


tarantulabarn said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > would liek them ASAP yup!!
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> ahh ok thats cool
> 
> ok then ill go for ashford i gues..
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok ill contact ihim tommorrow  thank you for all your help


tarantulabarn said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > ahh ok thats cool
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> ok ill contact ihim tommorrow  thank you for all your help
> 
> 
> No Problem


----------

